# Monitor riecht verbrannt



## DeaD-A1m (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Community, 

ich habe seit etwa einem Tag ein Problem: mein Monitor riecht verbrannt. Dazu kommt noch dass er manchmal die Helligkeit "wechselt". So als ob die Magicbright-Einstellungen verrückt spielen würden.
Das Gerät ist ein Syncmaster 2494 von Samsung und ist etwas mehr als 2 Jahre alt.

Weiss vielleicht jemand von euch woran das liegen könnte und ob ich Ausschau nach einem neuen Monitor halten muss?

lg

deada1m aka maka


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Januar 2012)

Du solltest so schnell wie möglich die einen neuen besorgen, das Teil ist am kaputt gehen. Würd ihn jetzt auch nicht mehr unbeaufsichtig stehen lassen!


----------



## DeaD-A1m (7. Januar 2012)

Hmm okay, danke für die Antwort...hatte das schon befürchtet


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Januar 2012)

Wenn du uns hier sagst was du ausgeben willst und was deine Haupt Anwendungsgebiete sind können wir dir gerne einen neuen empfehlen. Hier gibts sehr kompetente User!


----------



## Superwip (8. Januar 2012)

Du solltest/könntest versuchen ihn zu zerlegen, vielleicht kannst du ja irgendein abgebranntes Teil (das sich ersetzen lässt) auf der Platine erkennen, wahrscheinlich im Bereich der Energieversorgung der Hintergrundbeleuchtung


----------



## DeaD-A1m (8. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Antworten 
Ich habe das Teil jetzt mal vom Strom genommen und muss im Moment mit meinem Netbook arbeiten :S (11,6 Zoll) >.<
Ich glaub ich kenne mich mit dem Innenleben von Monitoren nicht gut genug aus, um dort jetzt feststellen zu können was ich brauch...kanns aber mal versuchen. Besteht da irgendeine Gefahr?
@HulkHardy1: ich bekomme jetzt als Ersatz einen 22" von meinem Bruder, da ich im Moment leider nicht das Geld habe, um mir einen neuen zu kaufen  Hatte mich schon ein bisschen umgeschaut und bin bei diesem gelandet:
ASUS VK278Q (wird glaub ich auch bei der PCGH-Kaufempfehlungsliste aufgeführt)

lg

deada1m aka maka


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Januar 2012)

Jap der Asus ist kein schlechter und das du dan wenn du Kohle hast gleich zu einem 27 Zöller greifst ist ne sehr gute Entscheidung. Besonders wenn man viel zockt und oder Filme schaut macht sich das Mehr an Bildfläche sehr positiv bemerkbar.


----------



## EddyEdik (8. Januar 2012)

Ich habe einen 27iger von iiyama kann ihn dir nur wärmsten ans Herz legen.
 iiyama 2712Bds

http://www.amazon.de/Iiyama-HDS-B-Widescreen-Kontrastverh%C3%A4ltnis-50000/dp/B002YK5DSS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326045630&sr=8-1

Super Teil 2ms Reaktionszeit und so weiter.

http://www.amazon.de/Iiyama-ProLite...eaktionszeit/dp/B005JBHODG/ref=dp_ob_title_ce

Bzw der neue mit nurnoch 1ms


----------



## Superwip (8. Januar 2012)

> Ich glaub ich kenne mich mit dem Innenleben von Monitoren nicht gut genug aus, um dort jetzt feststellen zu können was ich brauch...kanns aber mal versuchen. Besteht da irgendeine Gefahr?


 
Na ja, wenn irgendein Bauteil oder ein Teil der Platine verbrannt/aufgeplatzt/verkohlt ist dann ist das wohl die Fehlerquelle...


Wenn der Monitor ein internes Netzteil hat ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass dieses Kondensatoren mit relativ hoher Kapazität enthält, die mit mehreren hundert Volt geladen sein können, daher ist es in dem Fall tatsächlich nicht ganz ungefährlich, zumindest, wenn man nicht weiß, was man tut


----------



## DeaD-A1m (9. Januar 2012)

@Hulkhardy1: ja, das sind hauptsächlich meine beiden Anwendungsgebiete 
@EddyEdik: vielen Dank für den Tipp, ich werd's mir merken  wenn ich irgendwann wieder mal Geld haben sollte, dann ist dieses Gerät einer der Kandidaten 
@Superwip: Das Gerät hat ein internes Netzteil, dann gehe ich lieber nicht dran herumbasteln  Glaubst du man könnte es noch an i-wen verkaufen, der sich damit auskennt und es wieder zum Laufen bekommt?

lg

deada1m aka maka


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Januar 2012)

Klar bei ebay gibts für alles einen Käufer, schreib ne Fehlerbeschreibung dazu und du bekommst bestimmt noch ein paar Euro dafür!


----------



## DeaD-A1m (10. Januar 2012)

Hmm okay, dann werde ich das mal versuchen...hoffe es klappt^^


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Januar 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn irgendein Bauteil oder ein Teil der Platine verbrannt/aufgeplatzt/verkohlt ist dann ist das wohl die Fehlerquelle...
> 
> 
> Wenn der Monitor ein internes Netzteil hat ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass dieses Kondensatoren mit relativ hoher Kapazität enthält, die mit mehreren hundert Volt geladen sein können, daher ist es in dem Fall tatsächlich nicht ganz ungefährlich, zumindest, wenn man nicht weiß, was man tut


 
Das Teil muss komplet stromlos sein, weiters nochmal nach dem entfernen der Stromquelle den Monitor einschalten. Dann sollten sich die Restladung in den Kondis verabschieden. Wenn man net ein schwaches Herz hat, killt dich ein Kondensator net - viel zu wenig A- bewegt man sich im mAh Bereich. Hab ,das schon selber bei diversen Glät - Kos am eigenen Leibe erfahren


----------



## Superwip (11. Januar 2012)

Da hast du natürlich recht aber bevor er mich flamed wenn er sich schockt bin ich lieber vorsichtig


----------



## Clonemaster (11. Januar 2012)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du natürlich recht aber bevor er mich flamed wenn er sich schockt bin ich lieber vorsichtig





Gute Schuhe anziehen und möglichst nicht im Wasser stehn, dann killt dich der Monitor schon nicht


----------



## DeaD-A1m (11. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen lieber nicht daran herumzubasteln, vielen Dank aber für eure Tipps 
(Ich biete ihn hier im Forum als Defekt an, vielleicht kann ja irgendjemand etwas damit anfangen  )


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Januar 2012)

Irgendwer wirds schon kaufen keine Angst, und deine Sorgen zwecks Öffnen sind ja nicht unbegründet. Wenn man allerdings wirklich nen Kondensator als Fehlerquelle ausmachen könnte, könnteste den Monitor noch für einiges mehr verkaufen, da der versierte Käufer mit nem 1,50€ Bauteil und ner Arbeitszeit von 10 Min. praktisch nen neuen Monitor für wenig Geld bekommen könnte


----------



## DeaD-A1m (12. Januar 2012)

Hmm, ja das stimmt schon...aber die Fehlerquelle ist halt unklar... :S
Wieviel würdest du denn für angemessen halten?


----------

